# Anyone have Lamancha's?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not that I need anymore goats, but of course I found a good deal on some Lamancha's. I have a Nubian doe, a Saanan/oberhasli doe, 2 oberhasli doelings, and 2 kinder does which is a Pygmy/Nubian mix. So I of course want the Lamancha to throw in the mix.., but the udder pics of the moms got me, wow, huge.. They give 2 gallons a day... I usually buy in 2's but I probably should only get 1. They are 4 mo old, so I wouldn't breed them until February. Anyone have any advice for or against Lamancha's? I had 2 Nubian/Lamancha does, and they were brats...., however, they were not in the best of health when I got them, and their past seemed less than desirable, and they didn't get along with any of my other goats, they couldn't settle so they were sold.. So, I can't really "judge" Lamancha's in that...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you know what bloodlines they are from? Any Lamancha from Tempo and Barn Owl lines shouldn't be bred until their second year.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Love Laurens animals (Tempo). Have a friend who picked up a Lamancha buckling from her last year.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lamanchas are my favorite breed! I have a munchie doe and she's an awesome milker, giving almost 1 gallon a day while nursing a kid as a ff. 

Pros: 
They're *usually* sweet natured, gentle and quieter
Good milkers, with a high butterfat %
The earlessness is adoreable 
I've heard they are(for the most part)great mothers
They come in many patterns and colors
They are unique and attention grabbing at shows and such.

Cons: 
Some people think the lack of ears is weird or ugly
Sometimes you have to clean gunk out of their ear canals, little ears=less drainage.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I actually have no idea. They are not registered. I wonder if I could still get that info though... So perhaps if I do this, still haven't decided yet if I really want another one to feed/milk when the time comes, I should wait until next breeding season? I could do that as I am still trying to sell my kinders. I don't mind them, but why bother milking 1 time a day for a quart each when I get a quart twice a day from my Nubian and 2 quarts twice a day with Bella. More than likely I'll get a quart twice a day from my ober girls..., and the kinders have small teats, so they are leaving once they are sold to the right home... I've had offers, but they wanted to butcher them...while being bred... Sick;-(


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> Love Laurens animals (Tempo). Have a friend who picked up a Lamancha buckling from her last year.


Barn Owl belongs to Myriah, Lauren's daughter. That's where Dex is from. He's like a price out here so, different and regal. Even his walk is royal.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Lamanchas are my favorite breed! I have a munchie doe and she's an awesome milker, giving almost 1 gallon a day while nursing a kid as a ff.
> 
> Pros:
> They're *usually* sweet natured, gentle and quieter
> ...


Good things to know... They have elf ears so I like that better than the earless ones;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You forgot...

Con
People always ask you why you cut their ears off.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

goathiker said:


> You forgot...
> 
> Con
> People always ask you why you cut their ears off.


You know, it really bugs me when people say that. I can understand if they're comparing the goat to a cropped-ear dog for breed characteristics, but some people actually got mad at me for "mutilating my goat". Uh, NO I did not cut off their body parts, you can blame genetics for that...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> You forgot...
> 
> Con
> People always ask you why you cut their ears off.


Oh, that's right... These girls have elf ears, so I'm good there... I think I need to stay off CL.... It's interesting seeing all the ads though, but dangerous for me anyway... I keep telling myself I don't need anymore goats, but a good deal comes along and it would be cool to have a Lamancha..., so I'll probably get one......, although one of these years I'll get into registered stock...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I know what you mean, CL is *so* addicting. I could spend hours picking out goats for my "pretend herd". Note I say pretend, because my parents are quite satisfied with two goats on the property. They'd kick me out if I brought another one home :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Lamanchas are my favorite breed! I have a munchie doe and she's an awesome milker, giving almost 1 gallon a day while nursing a kid as a ff.
> 
> Pros:
> They're *usually* sweet natured, gentle and quieter
> ...


They are my favorite too  if I liked to milk that's what my whole herd would be. I have a full lamancha and 3 lamancha X boers and they still keep that wonderful personality in the cross too. (And they throw ears so you don't have to deal with the ear questions lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> 've had offers, but they wanted to butcher them...while being bred... Sick;-(


YIKES.....I couldnt ever sell to someone like this!!

on Lamanchas...there are my fav breed!! I find them even tempered, sweet quiet docile..they can be as onery as any goat when they want to...but for the most part..I love them..I love the tiny ears too...add waddles and Im in lamancha heaven lol..
Be sure moms udder is well attached...teats are good size...If you are going to add to your herd...improve it! thats my motto...I rather milk and feed two does who give me a gallon then 4 does who give me a quart. Of couse I have a few that give a lot less then a gallon but Im attached to them lol...


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

you can milk them 2 to 3 years between freshenings - I have LaManchas except one alpine mix doe


I like it when people ask me why I cut off their ears - I tell them that I ate them. lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> YIKES.....I couldnt ever sell to someone like this!!
> 
> on Lamanchas...there are my fav breed!! I find them even tempered, sweet quiet docile..they can be as onery as any goat when they want to...but for the most part..I love them..I love the tiny ears too...add waddles and Im in lamancha heaven lol..
> Be sure moms udder is well attached...teats are good size...If you are going to add to your herd...improve it! thats my motto...I rather milk and feed two does who give me a gallon then 4 does who give me a quart. Of couse I have a few that give a lot less then a gallon but Im attached to them lol...
> ...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have Manchas, love them. Their alien looks kind fo grow on you. They are mostly sweet natured, smart, mostly calm and give lots of nice, higher fat milk. I was planning on changing over totally from Nubians to Mancha's but I am going to keep both (with my "token" Oberhasli) for now. 

I got used to the "why did you cut off her ears" a long time ago.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

When I decided to get milk goats i looked at most of them. I feel in love with La Manchas. I know own 4 with a 5th one coming in the fall. Not all of them do 2 gallons. But they are hard and have great personalities. I forage mine and we go for walks now twice a day. 

You can register them on Native on Appearance with ADGA.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> happybleats said:
> 
> 
> > YIKES.....I couldnt ever sell to someone like this!!
> ...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

mayia97420 said:


> you can milk them 2 to 3 years between freshenings - I have LaManchas except one alpine mix doe
> 
> I like it when people ask me why I cut off their ears - I tell them that I ate them. lol


2-3 years, really? That's cool;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

cybercat said:


> When I decided to get milk goats i looked at most of them. I feel in love with La Manchas. I know own 4 with a 5th one coming in the fall. Not all of them do 2 gallons. But they are hard and have great personalities. I forage mine and we go for walks now twice a day.
> 
> You can register them on Native on Appearance with ADGA.


I'm fine without registration, since I'm not into show... I heard that they did away with the NOA but not certain, as I am not a member. I might get my Nubian doe and oberhasli buck registered, but still have yet to get paperwork.. So most likely won't happen.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I decided not to get either of them. I do believe 12 goats is enough, and with 4 standards and 2 kinders milking next year I will have plenty to keep up with.. I would really like to get a Lamancha or 2 though, so maybe if I find ones after the kinder clan sells I might go then. I hope no one thinks I hate my kinders, I do not, they are good goats, but not practical for my needs is all, but I won't sell to just get rid of them. I actually bought them for $50.00 each in milk. Neither of them were in great health when I got them but, they are healthy now. Maybe I am asking too much for them... I'm asking $150.00 bred and was asking $125.00 in milk, maybe I should lower that.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Of course we wouldn't think that . If the goats are impractical or holding you back, the best thing to do is sell them to someone who COULD use them...


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

mayia97420 said:


> I like it when people ask me why I cut off their ears - I tell them that I ate them. lol


OMG!
I have to say that's hilarious!!
:ROFL:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I hope no one thinks I hate my kinders, I do not, they are good goats, but not practical for my needs is all, but I won't sell to just get rid of them. I actually bought them for $50.00 each in milk. Neither of them were in great health when I got them but, they are healthy now. Maybe I am asking too much for them... I'm asking $150.00 bred and was asking $125.00 in milk, maybe I should lower that.


Many of us change route and need to sell those who do not fit the program....Im sure you love all your goats :grin: The price you are asking sounds more then fair for a healthy bred or in milk goat....be sure your add "talks then up" give lots of details and the picture should show them well...head up...standing alert...ect...

best wishes


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your price is very fair. I bet with that price you will be able to sell after they kid. To be honest I never pay extra because they are so called bred. Without a ultrasound the buyer can't be for sure they are actually bred. Also with them being kinders I as a buyer would worry what they are bred to. Now I know you for sure know they are bred and what they are bred to I'm just saying if I came across a add that's what would go threw my mind. But for $125 in milk.....you'll get that. I just saw a nd in milk go for $120 at the sale so you are asking a very fair price. You'll get more money in the long run if you let them kid out any ways 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone... I think that I will make more if I wait until they kid out...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my, I just looked and they are up for sale still... I just lost my Nubian doe on Friday morning, and honestly I don't need another goat, but this is so tempting.., but I loved Mitzi my Nubian, and already emailed the lady I bought her from to see if she has any for sale, if so I'll go that route, if not then maybe I'll get these Lamancha's, and then I might be getting a Saanen doeling next weekend. I will be selling my kinder girls after they kid, so I will still only have 6-7 girls, which is a good #. I'm going back to driving school bus so I'm going to have a lot more time with my clan;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> You forgot...
> 
> Con
> People always ask you why you cut their ears off.


Ive been asked - Dem fightin goats ? :GAAH: :-o :ROFL:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

:GAAH:FIGHTING GOATS?????? OMG...people can be sooooo stupid


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep they can Lottsagoats.. Well, the lady with the Nubians has some for sale, however I won't be picking her out until after the Washington State Fair is over, so I'm passing on the Lamancha's. I'm also getting the Saanen doeling on Saturday... Hoping to breed her to a Nubian then she will have creamier milk;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , true story lottsagoats


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I know what you mean, CL is *so* addicting. I could spend hours picking out goats for my "pretend herd". Note I say pretend, because my parents are quite satisfied with two goats on the property. They'd kick me out if I brought another one home :lol:


I started with two when I was five. Now I'm up to eleven and looking at adding another doe plus I'm breeding six to kid next spring and one to kid in July. Plus the kid I'm possibly buying may be ready to breed next year. 
My family is just kind of like "Seriously? Another goat?"

I have mostly LaManchas and I love their personalities. They're nice milkers and adorable. Though one of the 4-Hers at fair got yelled at by a woman be cause she thought we cut the ears off of the goats. The 4-H member that was getting screamed at was 13. I had to shut the woman down because she wouldn't let the poor girl get a word in. 
Love my LaManchas(Though I love all my goats)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

People can be so weird!!! I have one lamancha and a mini Mancha (her daughter) and I love them both!!! I'm selling off my NDs cause they don't work into my plans. Oh, I also have a deposit on a lamancha X ... (Thanks trinity dairy goats!). SO excited to get her!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

